# Bottle baby not drinking



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

Last week we adopted a 10 week old buckling. He has been drinking his milk no problem but in the last 2 days he stopped eating. The only changes I made we're that I gave him his first 3 doses of cocci treatment. He is not as rambunctious as he was bit looks good besides that. My husband think he might be constipated, although I see some pellets stuck to his bum. So I have him inside to monitor his BMs. Any ideas?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Have you checked his temp? They can't digest milk unless they are at least 100F
I usually give probios when giving oral treatments 2-4 hours after trx
Try giving electrolytes in bottle
Try some baking soda if Tummy is upset 
May have milk setting in his rumen fermenting instead of digesting -


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have the probios, electrolytes, and baking soda in his stall, free choice but I have never seen him eat it. 
I have not checked his temp, I will do that. 
He is also breathing short, quick breaths, is that normal. I was thinking the bigger goats may have hurt his ribs?


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was just listening to him grind his teeth.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely check his temp, in case it's pneumonia. What probiotics are you offering? I'd give him some of the oral probios from the tube, and b complex would also help. You need to keep him hydrated, if he won't drink on his own you'll have to drench him with electrolytes. Baking soda can be added to that as well...no milk until he's feeling better. 

How are his eyelids? Is he eating normally, and peeing?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, I guess I read that wrong! So he's drinking milk but not eating solid food? Hmm...I think you should still hold off on the milk until his tummy is better


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

No he's not drinking his milk or eating much. I've never drenched. What do I do?


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm giving him probios.


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, I read what drenching is. Should I mix electrolytes, baking soda with water and drench? Should I add probios?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

To drench use a large syringe or a turkey baster. Fill with fluid, being careful of teeth, place in back of mouth and give a little at a time - being sure he is swallowing. How are you giving the probios?


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I usually put in with the baking soda, but he won't eat any free choice


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Could it be floppy kid syndrome at ten weeks? Do you have any C & D antitoxin to give? I would get a temp and give C & D antitoxin and penicillin.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Edit: somebody already touched on drenching so I erased what I said about it. 

Sorry he's not feeling well.  10 weeks is an OK time to wean from milk. So hopefully he'll start feeling well enough to eat grain/hay soon as he should be fine on just that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

aguy14 said:


> Ok, I read what drenching is. Should I mix electrolytes, baking soda with water and drench? Should I add probios?


Yes, I would do that.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

What are you using to treat him for coccidia? If it is Corid, that can cause a thiamine deficiency.


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have CDT but not cd. I can get it at TSC tomorrow. I don't have a thermometer either, so I will get both. I don't know what floppy kid is, I will research that.


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm using di-methox (Albon) for cocci prevention


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

Can u use a regular digital thermometer? I really want to get his temp.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, I took his temp 106.6!!! What do I do? I can get antibiotics in the morning. What do I do for tonight? And what antibiotics should I get? I only have tractor supply nearby


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You can put cool clothes under his arm but watch that he doesn't go down too far.
keep giving electrolytes
I think I remember reading that you can give aspirin but not tylenol or ibuprofen.
not sure of dose - might do a search on here about it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear.  Do you have Banamine? That would take his temp down. 

I'd use Penicillin. The tractor supply stores in WA have that... pretty sure they would wherever you are too.


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

I can get the antibiotics tomorrow, it's closed now, 9:30. I gave him baby ibprofin, it's all I have. And drenching him with electrolytes. He started moving around more and peed. I'm still worried, i just hope he makes it through the night


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh no! If you have or can get banamine that would be great. Do you know any horse people who could lend you banamine?...ice packs and cool washcloth on his armpits and head will help, but as said above watch his temp so he doesn't get chilled. Keep him hydrated and continue giving b complex +probios. I know Apple cider vinegar helps people with fevers, try mixing a little in his bottle and soaking the washcloth in it before cooling him off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Banamine (vet rx) to help bring down fever, Nuflor is good antibiotic.
I have put cold packs behind the ears.
Floppy kid is when they are dragging the rear legs.
I agree he not too young to wean off bottle but I would go with a few days of electrolytes with a pinch of baking soda & a generous bit of probiotic powder if he will take it.

eta nulfor is also Vet rx


----------



## aguy14 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sadly  we lost our little guy early this morning. We gave him baby ibuprofen and electrolytes throughout the night but he was gone when we got up. We are all very sad. He's the 5th goat that we lost since we began, we've learned more every time but it sure doesn't get easier. 
I now know to check temp ASAP and have a fever reducer and antibiotics on hand at all times.
Thank you for your support and advice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no!!! So very sorry.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry for your loss and no it doesn't get any easier- You did what was possible for you to do-don't beat yourself up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him. Also have C&D Antitoxin on hand. This is different than the CDT vaccine.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I lost babies last year and it was awful... But like you I learned from each of them.. I saved up some money and stocked up on everything I used last year in preparation for this year.. It can sure add up

So sorry for your loss


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

